# Anyone know about teeth whitening or had it done?



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I've got a deal with Hydrogen Peroxide and another with Sodium Perborate and another option for home gum shields and about 10-14 days at 1hr a day?!?!

Totally baffled.

I thought Hydrogen Peroxide was very harsh though?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

I bought one of them cheapo kits off ebay, and used it 3 times. I can't bring myself to do it again, the pain was off the charts. Imagine having sensitive teeth yeah, and biting into freezing cold ice cream. Well times that by 100 and put it in every single tooth you have.

Then you know how my experience went


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have Crest Professional teeth whitening strips from the USA. Work great. I think you can buy them on Amazon.com


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

yep...a good one is brushing your teeth morning and night...


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

NITE BRIGHT!!!

honestly thats the gel they use in zoom whitening. I use it with my invisalign. Depending on stregth- 20-40 squid.

Nice white teeth cheapy cheap


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

polanight 22% is amazing.... it might make your teeth sensitive a bit but it will go away an hour or so and you will be left with amazing Hollywood smile..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've use the Crest strips too, half hour a night for a week makes a difference. They can temporarily make your teeth feel a bit sensitive though..


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I make the trays and provide the solution for tooth whitening as part of my job, only temporary damage is done and as long as you avoid coffee, tea, red wine and heavily spiced food for a couple of days following treatment its all good


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

A female friend of mine had laser teeth whitening done for about £99 if I remember and looks great.. I was tempted to get it done myself, it lasts about a few years. I wouldn't bother with buying anything on ebay.. it might last a few weeks but would be a waste of money and time and messing around over laser.

Here's a place doing the same thing..

http://www.hollywoodwhitening.co.uk/?gclid=CMeEwsSXkLUCFaTMtAodCScALg


----------



## jw1202 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello mate i used the gum shields with the gel, cant remember exactly wich gel it was so i guess it's not to much help but i did 20 minuites on the top 20 minuites on the bottom each day and after 2 weeks the results really where amazing.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I've got a deal with Hydrogen Peroxide and another with Sodium Perborate - both through a dentist and about £100-200 for a 45-60 minute one off treatment


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

I went to a dentist and had the proper trays made.

No pain, and works great.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Crest 3d white strips are good


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

you can buy hydrogen peroxide for about £1.25 at any decent pharmacy

True story


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

@liam0810 has the whitest teeth ever , try asking him


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I used these a year ago and the results are still amzing.

http://www.crestwhitestrips.co.uk/crest-3d-whitestrips-professional-effects-non-slip-strips-for-brown-or-yellow-teeth


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Breeny said:


> @liam0810 has the whitest teeth ever , try asking him


never had them whitened either! I'm lucky i suppose!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

Got mine from www.smile4you.co.uk and its worked v well so far, would recommend. Only negative is u will drool like a rabid dog while ur doing em though.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

whats the diff between getting it done profesionaly and at home by yourself?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

WannaGetHench said:


> whats the diff between getting it done profesionaly and at home by yourself?


 £200


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

RS86 said:


> £200


then surely having it done profesionaly would last longer or not?


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Would love to get mine done, but scared of making them sensitive.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

I've had it done and I'd advise getting the do it yourself one, the dentist will take impressions of your teeth and make like a gum shield for both sets of teeth which you will then put a liquid on and fit onto your teeth overnight, remove them in the morning and gradually your teeth will go white. Can get it quite cheap these days around 200 quid or cheaper?

The other option is laser treatment but it burns the enamel away which protects your teeth and once gone it won't come back!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

The kit I got is as described above with the mouth trays tha mould to your teeth n gel. £30 delivered and the bottle lasts around 20+ uses. This compared to £200 odd the dentist charges for 1 use of the same stuff its a no-brainer


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I have Crest Professional teeth whitening strips from the USA. Work great. I think you can buy them on Amazon.com


Yea these work very well. I bought my frost lot off eBay. I've just bought my second lot from the crest web site and they are exactly the same. Something like crestwhitestrips.com..just google.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Harrison21 said:


> The other option is laser treatment but it burns the enamel away which protects your teeth and once gone it won't come back!


 Crikey... I wasn't aware of that.. ^ I wont be doing that then :huh: but at least it looks good for a couple of years before ur teeth fall out! lol


----------



## C63 AMG COUPE (Jun 11, 2013)

The best is XOOM 3 costs around 450 pounds. Had mine done in Newcastle . One of the most painful things you can do lol. But if you can stick it your teeth come out like white as snow. Mine were amazing. 18 months on they still are. But warning the pain is bad .. real bad.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

NITEWHITE ACP kit, 200 from the dentist.. A lot cheaper online


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

...you guys and your pain threshold...man up its a tingle in ya teeth!


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

C63 AMG COUPE said:


> The best is XOOM 3 costs around 450 pounds. Had mine done in Newcastle . *One of the most painful things you can do* lol. But if you can stick it your teeth come out like white as snow. Mine were amazing. 18 months on they still are. But warning the pain is bad .. real bad.


Never stepped on an upturned plug in barefeet at 3am I take it... Or snapped your banjo-string mid-thrust but too p1ssed to realise until the morning when you go for a p1ss and then ""O MYYYY GODDDD THE PAIN THE PAIN!!!!!""


----------



## C63 AMG COUPE (Jun 11, 2013)

Done all of them mate. It's not just a tingle this XOOM 3. You get an hour . 3 x 15 min applications and 3 x 5 min breaks. If you stop on the first 15 min application its over and the same price. I was only one of a few have done the whole application. They spend 20 mins telling you this at the start lol. I though the dentist was trying to talk me out of it till it happened.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> NITE BRIGHT!!!
> 
> honestly thats the gel they use in zoom whitening. I use it with my invisalign. Depending on stregth- 20-40 squid.
> 
> Nice white teeth cheapy cheap


 @MunchieBites

Yes! that's what I use. Zoom nitewhite is the best on the market. I go for the highest strength @22% which is just under £40 I think. First time I had them done which was at a dentist, cost me 500 quid - feck paying that every year so a little bit of research................ and ive got simon cowell teeth year round for peanuts!

Google Dr Bill Dorfman. US celeb dentist. Im pretty sure he started Zoom back in the 90s. If I had a spare 20k id fly over to him in a shot to get veneers.

Edit - Night Bright? mine says NiteWhite? lol


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Jammy1 said:


> @MunchieBites
> 
> Yes! that's what I use. Zoom nitewhite is the best on the market. I go for the highest strength @22% which is just under £40 I think. First time I had them done which was at a dentist, cost me 500 quid - feck paying that every year so a little bit of research................ and ive got simon cowell teeth year round for peanuts!
> 
> ...


Haha nite white 22% yep!!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Do you not like your teeth enamel?


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

Can you not just walk into the dentist and get them done in a hour without all these do it yourself kist etc, I wouldnt trust putting them on my teeth


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Fcuk whitening teeth - I like my teeth where they are


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Nano said:


> Can you not just walk into the dentist and get them done in a hour without all these do it yourself kist etc, I wouldnt trust putting them on my teeth


Its what the dentist do anyway, when you whiten your teeth you remove the enamel (which never comes back) there's no reason to not trust the do it yourself kits over the dentist, they both do the same thing, remove your teeth enamel.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Nano said:


> Can you not just walk into the dentist and get them done in a hour without all these do it yourself kist etc, I wouldnt trust putting them on my teeth


sure if you can afford £400 a pop....


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Poke said:


> Do you not like your teeth enamel?


no more dangerous than having vinegar on your chips...


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> no more dangerous than having vinegar on your chips...


Vinegar is disgusting, teeth whitening isn't dangerous.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Poke said:


> Do you not like your teeth enamel?


What are you on about?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jammy1 said:


> What are you on about?


Teeth denamelling


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Poke said:


> Teeth denamelling


Nothing wrong with my enamel. I just like having super white teeth.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Poke said:


> Vinegar is disgusting, teeth whitening isn't dangerous.


So what's your point then? Lol


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

So what do they do for the £400 ? How long does it last ?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Nano said:


> So what do they do for the £400 ? How long does it last ?


Same as what I do for £40. Lasts about 6 months ish if you don't smoke or drink red wine


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jammy1 said:


> Nothing wrong with my enamel. I just like having super white teeth.


You like having smaller white teeth


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> So what's your point then? Lol


Teeth whitening removes your tooth enamel


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Poke said:


> Teeth whitening removes your tooth enamel


I refer you to previous post.... No more than acidic foods (vinegar was merely an example)


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Poke said:


> You like having smaller white teeth


WTF are you on about lmao

Mate my teeth are perfectly fine and been bleaching them for nearly 6 years with no issues.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> I refer you to previous post.... No more than acidic foods (vinegar was merely an example)


Yes because eating a bit of vinegar makes your teeth just as sensitive as they are after teeth whitening.

No, teeth whitening removes allot of tooth enamel, its why your teeth are sensitive afterwards, eating fish and chips with nasty tasting vinegar does not come close to comparing the enamel removal of teeth whitening


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jammy1 said:


> WTF are you on about lmao
> 
> Mate my teeth are perfectly fine and been bleaching them for nearly 6 years with no issues.


Then you have no issues with smaller teeth, fair play, each to their own.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Poke said:


> Yes because eating a bit of vinegar makes your teeth just as sensitive as they are after teeth whitening.
> 
> No, teeth whitening removes allot of tooth enamel, its why your teeth are sensitive afterwards, eating fish and chips with nasty tasting vinegar does not come close to comparing the enamel removal of teeth whitening


Eh? My teeth aren't sensitive after whitening them? Been doing it over 3 years now and no issues. You need to change dentist son lol


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Eh? My teeth aren't sensitive after whitening them? Been doing it over 3 years now and no issues. You need to change dentist son lol


Dont use a dentist, everyone else here who has had their teeth whitened and everyone else I know including myself who has had them whitened has had sensitive teeth afterwards, you sure you didnt just use some type of nail varnish?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Poke said:


> Dont use a dentist, everyone else here who has had their teeth whitened and everyone else I know including myself who has had them whitened has had sensitive teeth afterwards, you sure you didnt just use some type of nail varnish?


Sigh.

No. Please see aforementioned posts where I make that perfectly clear


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

I got mine whitened. Afterwards the pain was so bad that even the air that a breethed would hurt my teeth lol. Make sure you have two co-coldamol on hand fir after it.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Sigh.
> 
> No. Please see aforementioned posts where I make that perfectly clear


Read the posts on this thread, most people have sensitive teeth after teeth whitening (common knowledge), because it removes tooth enamel, and more than vinegar or acidic foods which is what you were trying to say lol.

I never said it was 'dangerous' or greatly bad or anything, I just said "dont you like your teeth enamel" So you thought you would try to argue against something that is true because you dont like it being true?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Poke said:


> Read the posts on this thread, most people have sensitive teeth after teeth whitening (common knowledge), because it removes tooth enamel, and more than vinegar or acidic foods which is what you were trying to say lol.
> 
> I never said it was 'dangerous' or greatly bad or anything, I just said "dont you like your teeth enamel"


I've never had sensitive teeth- pre or post whitening. I use nite white 22% every say 6 months or so depending on special occasions.

I love my tooth enamel, in fact I love my teeth- that's why I'm paying for Invisalign. So I still don't see your point? Are you saying whitening wrecks enamel? If so how often would you have to whiten in order to wreck it?

Not had any issues so far with sensitivity or enamel falling off. The only sides I've had is white (and now straight) teeth


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

http://www.sharecare.com/question/does-teeth-whitening-solution-remove-tooth-enamel

Have a read Poke!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> I've never had sensitive teeth- pre or post whitening. I use nite white 22% every say 6 months or so depending on special occasions.
> 
> I love my tooth enamel, in fact I love my teeth- that's why I'm paying for Invisalign. So I still don't see your point? Are you saying whitening wrecks enamel? If so how often would you have to whiten in order to wreck it?
> 
> Not had any issues so far with sensitivity or enamel falling off. The only sides I've had is white (and now straight) teeth


Maybe your nerve which connects to the teeth is broken or something?

Teeth whitening removes your tooth enamel, thats how it whitens your teeth, if you have got whiter teeth using Nite white, then you have lost tooth enamel, keep doing it every 6 months for the next 10-20 years, you will have noticeably smaller teeth, but maybe you want smaller teeth, are they too big?

Just saying.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Poke said:


> Maybe your nerve which connects to the teeth is broken or something?
> 
> Teeth whitening removes your tooth enamel, thats how it whitens your teeth, if you have got whiter teeth using Nite white, then you have lost tooth enamel, keep doing it every 6 months for the next 10-20 years, you will have noticeably smaller teeth, but maybe you want smaller teeth, are they too big?
> 
> Just saying.


http://smilesforlife.org/take-home-teeth-whitening

'Rebuilds tooth enamel"

Just saying.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jammy1 said:


> http://www.sharecare.com/question/does-teeth-whitening-solution-remove-tooth-enamel
> 
> Have a read Poke!


Most of the Dr's statements on that page completely agree with what I said mate. Also, allot of them contradict eachother, making that website have no credibility for accurate information


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> http://smilesforlife.org/take-home-teeth-whitening
> 
> 'Rebuilds tooth enamel"
> 
> Just saying.


"False advertsiing"

Just sayin


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Poke said:


> "False advertsiing"
> 
> Just sayin


Good grief dude.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Poke said:


> Maybe your nerve which connects to the teeth is broken or something?
> 
> Teeth whitening removes your tooth enamel, thats how it whitens your teeth, if you have got whiter teeth using Nite white, then you have lost tooth enamel, keep doing it every 6 months for the next 10-20 years, you will have noticeably smaller teeth, but maybe you want smaller teeth, are they too big?
> 
> Just saying.


You realize there are many different products people use to whiten their teeth?

There is a reason it is illegal for anyone else other than a dentist to do it. Alot of the products used by hair salons etc are unregulated and not been put through proper testing. Some of which will do as you say and remove enamel, blister your mouth / gums and so on.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Poke said:


> Most of the Dr's statements on that page completely agree with what I said mate. Also, allot of them contradict eachother, making that website have no credibility for accurate information


Yeah, over-the-counter products can damage the enamel but that's not what MunchieBites and I are using. We're using a professional product which you cant buy in shops.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

I think you should take another look at that link pal.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jammy1 said:


> Yeah, over-the-counter products can damage the enamel but that's not what MunchieBites and I are using. We're using a professional product which you cant buy in shops.


Nite white?

Nite white is one of the "over the counter products" they are talking about (over the counter product doesnt just mean something you can by over the counter at your local shop lol, it means something thats a ailable which you can legally buy without prescription)


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jammy1 said:


> I think you should take another look at that link pal.


For what purpose? Half of them agree with me and half of them contradict eachother, useless source of accurate information.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Poke said:


> For what purpose? Half of them agree with me and half of them contradict eachother,* useless source of accurate information*.


Lol

Night chaps


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mate stop trying to be smart. I know that the product im using is safe as its a dental professional grade product that contains different ingredients to those that you buy in the shops.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Lol
> 
> Night chaps


Nite wite  Dont let the bed bugs taste your stash or they might not be able to bite!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jammy1 said:


> Mate stop trying to be smart. I know that the product im using is safe as its a dental professional grade product that contains different ingredients to those that you buy in the shops.


Dentists don't use nite wite.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Poke said:


> Dentists don't use nite wite.


Goodnight. And they do.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jammy1 said:


> Goodnight. And they do.


They don't.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol mate, dentists up and down the country uses Zoom.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jammy1 said:


> Lol mate, dentists up and down the country uses Zoom.


Of course, makes it Easter to see what they are doing if they're visually impaired. They don't use nite white though.


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

I was thinking about getting my teeth done until I read this thread and then read this: http://goo.gl/efk0W


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

The start of this thread made me want to get my teeth whitened by the end I am clueless as to the best way to get it done without damaging my teeth.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

skinnnyfat said:


> The start of this thread made me want to get my teeth whitened by the end I am clueless as to the best way to get it done without damaging my teeth.


Go to the dentist.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> Go to the dentist.


And pay £500


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Poke said:


> Dentists don't use nite wite.


I got NITEWHITE off my dentist :s


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Jammy1 said:


> And pay £500


Then take your chances with unregulated products or keep your yellow teeth. Teeth don't grow back, I wouldn't personally take a chance doing damage to them. Some of the products may well work good, but if they damage your teeth in the long run then is it really worth it? Albeit I'm sure not ALL of them are damaging, but unless you actually know someone personally that's been using a certain product for 10 years then how will you ever actually know?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Lewy_h said:


> I got NITEWHITE off my dentist :s


Well he had to get rid of it somehow, he wasnt gonna use it was he(or she)!


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> Then take your chances with unregulated products or keep your yellow teeth. Teeth don't grow back, I wouldn't personally take a chance doing damage to them. Some of the products may well work good, but if they damage your teeth in the long run then is it really worth it? Albeit I'm sure not ALL of them are damaging, but unless you actually know someone personally that's been using a certain product for 10 years then how will you ever actually know?


Mate I don't take my chances with an unregulated product, have you even read this thread? I wouldn't dream of using anything you get off the shelf in boots asda etc as those are the ones that can cause damage. I use a well known product called Zoom which has been around for years, google it mate, its used all over the world by dentists/ cosmetic dentists. I've been whitening mine for nearly 6 years now and my teeth feel and look perfectly fine, I also see my dentist every 6 months and not once has she said anything bad about my teeth.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> Then take your chances with unregulated products or keep your yellow teeth. Teeth don't grow back, I wouldn't personally take a chance doing damage to them. Some of the products may well work good, but if they damage your teeth in the long run then is it really worth it? Albeit I'm sure not ALL of them are damaging, but unless you actually know someone personally that's been using a certain product for 10 years then how will you ever actually know?


Mate I don't take my chances with an unregulated product, have you even read this thread? I wouldn't dream of using anything you get off the shelf in boots asda etc as those are the ones that can cause damage. I use a well known product called Zoom which has been around for years, google it mate, its used all over the world by dentists/ cosmetic dentists. I've been whitening mine for nearly 6 years now and my teeth feel and look perfectly fine, I also see my dentist every 6 months and not once has she said anything bad about my teeth.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Jammy1 said:


> Mate I don't take my chances with an unregulated product, have you even read this thread? I wouldn't dream of using anything you get off the shelf in boots asda etc as those are the ones that can cause damage. I use a well known product called Zoom which has been around for years, google it mate, its used all over the world by dentists/ cosmetic dentists. I've been whitening mine for nearly 6 years now and my teeth feel and look perfectly fine, I also see my dentist every 6 months and not once has she said anything bad about my teeth.


this thread makes me laugh, anything said is just poo-pooed with no prior knowledge or back up.

Go to the dentist to get them whitened- i'll just do the same for cheaper in my home. no one is forcing anybody to do anything on here...


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Get a tray mould made for your mouth, you can get thse done for £50-£100 (worth the money for a professional fit)

22% carbanide perioxide marketed name (polanite) is equivalent to 7% hydrogen peroxide these is perfect for wearing all night. I highly recommend this..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/POLANIGHT-22-8-PACK-/300636074739?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45ff4e72f3

and if you only want to use for 1 hour once teeth are used to whitening.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Extra-large-Zoom-14-Nite-Daywhite-The-Equivalent-to-38-The-15-mins-Gel-/321134405855?pt=UK_HealthBeauty_DentalCare_RL&hash=item4ac51a28df

use either for 2 weeks and you will have those white railings


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

My dentist uses SDI products & she told me many of them do. You can get them from Happy Smiles, she said that the 22% is a bit high conc to use.

I've used them & they're fine.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> My dentist uses SDI products & she told me many of them do. You can get them from Happy Smiles, she said that the 22% is a bit high conc to use.
> 
> I've used them & they're fine.


the 22% is CARBANIDE peroxide not hydrogen peroxide, carbanide breaks down to hyrdogen peroxide over and longer period of time, 22% is perfectly fine for 7 hours wear time


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I make the custom trays as part of my job and only charge £20 per arch!


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

what is the difference of the laser and the trays? ive been told trays are better......


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I got a tray done about 2 years ago did cost £150 + gels and stuff from my dentist but I didn't pay :thumb: I just buy the 22% CP online now every 6 months or so for £15, does make your teeth nice and white, but a bit sensitive at times.


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

I got mine done by the test about 2 years ago they wernt up to joey exeex standards but there a huge differnce. I have senseitive teeth so it was really uncomfortable getting it done.


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

WannaGetHench said:


> what is the difference of the laser and the trays? ive been told trays are better......


The trays are usually left on over night and sometimes repeated to get the desired effect. With the laser, the gel is put on your teeth and the 'zoom' it off in an hour. Much more convenient and less painful for people with sensitive teeth.

Had mine done in 2008 here in Thailand, but not done since- they need to get done again as the old coffee teeth are kicking back in a little bit haha!!


----------

